# Creed



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Current long range stick. It's going in for some cerakote and will be getting a different optic in the future. Savage 12 in 6.5 creedmoor. At 14.5 lbs loaded, not exactly the best suited rifle for hunting, but it will do the job.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice. You should get some wheels to put on it.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah, no kiddin, it's pretty much an artillery piece.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps a boy to carry it and call you Bwana ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks good the way it is.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All I can say Jeremy is : you sure go through the guns !! lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a heaver one in 6.5-284.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

prairiewolf said:


> All I can say Jeremy is : you sure go through the guns !! lol


Yep, sure do. I guess I haven't found the one that suits me yet. Sooner or later I will.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

knapper said:


> I have a heaver one in 6.5-284.


My 6.5-284 Norma should be here any day. I will post pics when it gets here. I can't wait.


----------

